# over steeling/honing



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

This is a knife I fixed recently, one of the most pronounced cases of this I've seen. Kikuichi after years of pro kitchen use. Too much honing not enough sharpening. You can see the profile has a curve going the wrong way so the middle part didn't make board contact.


















I fixed it but that took a grinder, a diamond plate, and 4 sharpening stones. Not to mention the height at the heel lost unnecessarily.










I wouldnt hone a Japanese knife at all. At this hardness you can get through multiple shifts and bring it back with a finishing stone.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

A recurve like that is more efficient in a pull cut than a straight edge. But pull cuts aren't much use to a chef


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

What sort of honing steel was it?


----------

